# بكالوريوس في هندسة السلامة



## Mowa7ed (20 يناير 2011)

هل هناك جامعة تعطي درجة البكالوريوس في السلامة اخوانى الكرام علما بأني حاصل على بكالوريوس العلوم قسم الكيمياء
و هل هناك اى درجات اخرى ؟؟؟
دبلومة أو ماجستير مثلا؟
أرجو الافادة جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا
و يا حبذا لو كان معترف بها دوليا


----------



## mr:AHMED (20 يناير 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع ، اخواننا اهل الخبره 
في مجال السلامة افيدونا الله يعافيكم ،،،

تحياتي ..


----------



## ecc1010 (22 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mowa7ed (23 يناير 2011)

هو الاخ بيقول thanks ليه؟ هههههه سبحان الله على الردود


----------



## bashaaa (23 يناير 2011)

حد يرد يا شباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fireman999 (25 يناير 2011)

عندك كليه في سلطنة عمان .. تقدر تبحث عنها وتشوفها .. ما يحظرني اسمها 

على ما اعتقد >>كلية الاطفاء والسلامه الدولية


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (26 يناير 2011)

جامعة Murray State University في ولاية كنتاكي الامريكيه 

فيه بكالريوس الصحه والسلامه المهنيه وبرنامج للماجستير في نفس التخصص .

أنا أدرس بكالريوس في الجامعه حاليا أي استفسار عن التخصص أنا حاضر


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (26 يناير 2011)

http://murraystate.edu/osh.aspx


----------

